# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Micro-Box Team Products  Micro-Box Alcatel V1.0.0.2 - ALCATEL UPDATE: 2001, 6034, 5020, etc

## gsm_bouali

*19 November 2013 - Micro-Box Alcatel V1.0.0.2 - ALCATEL CODE CALCULATOR UPDATE:*  NEW MODELS and PIDS ADDED:
ALCATEL OT-228A, OT-2001A, OT-4012
ALCATEL OT-5020T, OT-6034R, OT-A205G
Added MORE than 700 NEW PROVIDER IDs (PIDs)!    * #1 CHECK IT HERE =>
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*     * #1 CHECK IT HERE =>
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*      *Alternative download link:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *

----------


## gsm_bouali

OT-2001x SECRO Calculation

----------

